# Mr red tail shark went for a jump, fall, splat..



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Last night I was trying to remove a loach from my tank as it was bulling 2 other loaches, the Shark and even the Mollies. In doing so I had to put some of the fish in to a bucket as it was rather a hard catch -little fast thing. Whilst still trying to catch it, I heard this weird sound, like a fish flapping away on the floor.. i turned round to find my Red finned shark on the floor looking as pale as anything, in fact basically transparent all over.She had jumped out of the bucket and fallen nearly 2 meters to the floor. I picked her up and quickly put her in a bowl of tank water, at first she just went on her side, but after giving the bowl a little tap she up righted. 5mins later she was back in the tank and when I check with in the hour he was back to black, now this morning, he's back to black with his red tail and looking a lot happier now the bully is out of the tank (well all the fish are)

Do you think she will have any lasting effects from it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think if it looks good now, it will be okay. I've had a few jumpers but only one I recovered in time and it suffered no ill-effects. The others jumped when I was away from my tank and died.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Utter Nutter said:


> Last night I was trying to remove a loach from my tank as it was bulling 2 other loaches, the Shark and even the Mollies. In doing so I had to put some of the fish in to a bucket as it was rather a hard catch -little fast thing. Whilst still trying to catch it, I heard this weird sound, like a fish flapping away on the floor.. i turned round to find my Red finned shark on the floor looking as pale as anything, in fact basically transparent all over.She had jumped out of the bucket and fallen nearly 2 meters to the floor. I picked her up and quickly put her in a bowl of tank water, at first she just went on her side, but after giving the bowl a little tap she up righted. 5mins later she was back in the tank and when I check with in the hour he was back to black, now this morning, he's back to black with his red tail and looking a lot happier now the bully is out of the tank (well all the fish are)
> 
> *Do you think she will have any lasting effects from it*?


Hopefully she learned not to jump. *old dude


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If she had a head injury or something you'd know about it already. Just keep an extra eye on her for a week or so to make sure she doesn't come down with anything else from being weakened by the stress, but I'd guess she'll be fine.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been watching him today and he seems fine, in fact a lot happier now that the bullying loachs are out of the tank, he's getting his red tail back which he hasnt had much lately, so I think he's doing fine.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a 9 inch Florida gar some how manage to jump out of the tank and hit the floor, he was in a 90G on top of a 75G, so I would say at least 6+ feet to the floor. Splat. Found it dead the next morning, blood everywhere.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alligator Gar?


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> I had a 9 inch Florida gar some how manage to jump out of the tank and hit the floor, he was in a 90G on top of a 75G, so I would say at least 6+ feet to the floor. Splat. Found it dead the next morning, blood everywhere.


 Nice!

I think he must have got a head injury, as he is swimming around all happy, eating all the algae and his tail is getting redder and redder each day. I didn't realise the nasty loaches were bullying so much as he has never been out as much as he has yesterday and today.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Alligator Gar?


No. Florida Gar

http://www.petshop-zoomania.com/PREDATORS/Florida Spotted Gar 4.jpg



http://www.aquascapeonline.com/ProdImages/Fish_Odd balls/Alligator_gar2.jpg


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a Red Oscar jump out and fell about 5 feet, I was'nt home when it happened. When I got home he was dead


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Luckily I was home and heard it. He seems to be totally fine, swimming round like he doesnt have a care in the world. *banana dance

Sorry to hear about your Red Oscar.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

Utter Nutter said:


> Luckily I was home and heard it. He seems to be totally fine, swimming round like he doesnt have a care in the world. *banana dance
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Red Oscar.


thanks


----------

